# How to realign lathe headstock?



## gomeral (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, folks - I'm sure some of you are tired of seeing my posts on this, but I don't have an idea where else to get this info, so I'm posting here.

I have a headstock wobble.  I've done a LOT of analysis, and as far as I can tell, I have a slight misalignment of the headstock that results in a LOT of wobble with long objects (pen mandrels) and no visible wobble with short objects (dead center in HS).  To complicate matters, it's not the same amount of wobble when I swap similar length items.

_Your task, should you choose to accept it, is to help me figure out how to fix it!_  :glasses-nerdy:

At first, this wasn't a MAJOR issue, but as I progressed I was getting more OOR pens and was getting irritated.  I bought some between-center bushings and have turned a VERY nice pen (if I say so myself - I may be hooked on this between-centers thing), so the problem started to go away again.  Then I discovered that *I can't drill on my lathe!  *The chuck with drill bit extends so far, the wobble can be as much as 1/8"!  The headstock makes no noise when running, and with the belt off it will rotate ~1.5 times when spun by hand, so I think the bearings are okay, but I think the headstock is misaligned.  I've posted a bit of this on here in the past, so to cut things somewhat short, let me just ask this:

_Does anyone know where I can learn what I can do to fix this?_  Is there a book somewhere I should read?  Should I just take it to a Jet service center?

Thanks in advance, guys.  My primary rush is that I have a commission and I need to drill antler - and I want to do it on the lathe, it looks like the easiest and best way to do it!


daniel


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 9, 2009)

is it new?  call jet


----------



## Silvo (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel,
  I had the same issue with my Jet JWL 16X42 EVS lathe.  Come to find out there were a couple of grooves inside my spindle that made my mandrell, chuck etc... wobble.  I first called a service center, which told me they might could fix it but never delt with digital speed readings so they didn't want to mess with it, but they would for about $250.  So, I called Jet and they were great.  They asked me to send them pictures of my spindle, I did.  They seen the grooves in my pictures and asked me for my address to send me a new one...NO CHARGE!  I installed it myself (alittle aggravating) and I'm back up and running with NO WOBBLE!

I would call Jet.  They are awesome.

Hope this helps.
Silvo (Josh)


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 9, 2009)

Call JET.
 
1-800-274-6846


----------



## gomeral (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I called Jet.  Not so helpful.

I spoke with a gentleman who was very nice and let me explain the situation and what I've done to correct it; he offered one or two ideas that I've already tried, then forwarded me to someone (again, friendly) who is a turner and uses one of these 1014 lathes.   After explaining again, I got the following comments/suggestions:


Try cleaning the taper and the spindle (already done)
By trying something suggested here on IAP, namely using the tailstock to seat the mandrel, I probably bent the mandrel
Trying to drill something with the Jacobs chuck in the headstock is unsafe
It doesn't sound like it's a bearing problem (not sure I believe this)
The wobble of the knock-out hole at the back of the spindle could be due to that hole being drilled off-center; since it's not a working surface, it doesn't mean anything that it visibly wobbles
Get a dial indicator and stick it *into* the spindle to quantify a wobble, even though it won't be measuring perpendicular to the surface of the taper
So, I'm really no further along than I was before, although I have the _impression_ (mind you, I'm saying I have an _impression_ because I am specifically not accusing anyone of anything) these are all ways to say it's not their fault and I'll have to pay to have something fixed.  So for now, I have to go buy a dial indicator in order to _prove_ that there is a wobble that I can see with my own eyes.  What that will mean, I'm not sure.  Since I've already been told 'it doesn't sound like a bearing problem', I have to assume that it will mean it's the spindle itself.  

I'll keep everyone posted.  *sigh*  :beat-up:


daniel


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 13, 2009)

on my nova, i loosen up the headstock, insert a live center in the tailstock, advance the tailstock up to the head stock, lock the tailstock down, run the live center gently but firmly into the headstock empty spindle, and they are now aligned after i tighten the headstock.


----------



## gomeral (Mar 13, 2009)

nwcatman said:


> on my nova, i loosen up the headstock, insert a live center in the tailstock, advance the tailstock up to the head stock, lock the tailstock down, run the live center gently but firmly into the headstock empty spindle, and they are now aligned after i tighten the headstock.



Not quite sure I understand this - I'll need to look and see how I can loosen up the spindle.  Still, it sounds like it would work, and I'll try anything at this point!  :frown:



daniel


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 13, 2009)

ok, lets see if this will "paint a pic" for you. the tailstock and the headstock are in love and wanna do the nasty. the tailstock is the male. loosen up the headstock. soon as the tailstock "goes deep", tighten up the headstock. when the tailstock withdraws, all too soon for the headstock i'm sure, they will be in alignment.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 13, 2009)

Another thing you can try is this - a #2MT Alignment Tool, click here. That is always a good tool to have on hand for checking on occasion.


It is the same basic principle as what NWCatman was suggesting only it will give a bit more fine precision to the alignment procedure.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 13, 2009)

Daniel, give this a try. http://www.neme-s.org/Rollie's_Dad's_Method.pdf

Once you wrap your head around the idea it's actually pretty simple and logical.
Keep in mind this was written for a metal lathe but the principles still apply. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## wolftat (Mar 13, 2009)

gomeral said:


> Well, I called Jet. Not so helpful.
> 
> I spoke with a gentleman who was very nice and let me explain the situation and what I've done to correct it; he offered one or two ideas that I've already tried, then forwarded me to someone (again, friendly) who is a turner and uses one of these 1014 lathes. After explaining again, I got the following comments/suggestions:
> 
> ...


If you want to call Jet again, deal with Gale Murry, tech manager. He was the only one I was able to talk to without wanting to choke someone. Good luck.


----------



## gomeral (Mar 13, 2009)

nwcatman said:


> ok, lets see if this will "paint a pic" for you. the tailstock and the headstock are in love and wanna do the nasty. the tailstock is the male. loosen up the headstock. soon as the tailstock "goes deep", tighten up the headstock. when the tailstock withdraws, all too soon for the headstock i'm sure, they will be in alignment.



Heh.  Yeah, I got that part.  It's the loosening up the headstock that I don't quite follow.  If the suggestion is to undo the 4 socket-head screws that hold the headstock onto the lathe, then this suggestion doesn't help me fix the wobble, it only helps to align to the centerline.



leehljp said:


> Another thing you can try is this - a #2MT Alignment Tool, click here. That is always a good tool to have on hand for checking on occasion.



Thanks, Hank - I've already tried that.  I bought a Taper Mate, too, to make sure I cleaned the heck out of the spindle without scratching/damaging it.  At this point, I'm really just trying to make it stop wobbling, then I'll deal with alignment.  As has already been pointed out to me, my alignment is really not that far off - not for what we do.  But the wobble is killing me!  



wolftat said:


> If you want to call Jet again, deal with Gale Murry, tech manager. He was the only one I was able to talk to without wanting to choke someone. Good luck.



Thanks - I'll give this a try.  I've ordered a dial indicator to test runout, armed with that knowledge I'll try to beat up on 'em.  

Much obliged for all the suggestions, folks - it's really heartening to know there are folks out there trying to help!


daniel


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 14, 2009)

nwcatman said:


> on my nova, i loosen up the headstock, insert a live center in the tailstock, advance the tailstock up to the head stock, lock the tailstock down, run the live center gently but firmly into the headstock empty spindle, and they are now aligned after i tighten the headstock.


 
Since your Nova has a rotating headstock, that alignment technique will not work for many lathes used by members of the IAP board and definitely will not work with Daniel's JET 1014.


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 15, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Since your Nova has a rotating headstock, that alignment technique will not work for many lathes used by members of the IAP board and definitely will not work with Daniel's JET 1014.



well dam its not my fault they don't buy the good stuff!


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 15, 2009)

Most of us have not been lucky enouigh to hit it big with the lottery!!:wink:


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 15, 2009)

lottery? you mean my retirement plan? i use the "pay as you play" purchase plan for my lathe. probably not the smartest move i ever made. but w/a fairly large dwn. pmt. the bite is less each month. way the situation is now kinda wish i'd of bought bullets and beer instead. helluva resell profit on those right now!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 15, 2009)

If this is a 1014, send me a PM with your address. I have a spare spindle
that is in decent shape. At least that will help you narrow it down.
Only takes a couple of minutes to change


----------

